# Is incest dangerous in cats?



## OliviaCats03 (10 mo ago)

first of all please do not be nasty or rude in your replies, I’m trying to do what’s best and I’m just asking for advice. I have a mother and son cat, the son got neutered about 9 weeks and the mother is not neutered. The vet warned me that he could stay fertile for 6 weeks but that it was unlikely so I had him around my cat as normal however it’s now 9 weeks later and his mother is showing a lot of signs of being pregnant, I’ve booked an ultrasound to confirm but I am fairly sure she’s pregnant. I was just wondering if this poses a risk to her kittens that they will have been inbred or if it won’t make a difference? If it could cause the kittens to have illnesses or issues then I would have them aborted but if not I’d prefer to continue her pregnancy instead, I’m not asking for opinions on overpopulation or more kittens not needing to be born I’m asking about incest so please don’t comment on anything else.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Of course they are inbred in a mother son mating. There is no way of knowing if it will affect them and if so, how badly. My advice is spay her asap.

Ps for anyone else looking that has male & female cats, either get them neutered at the same time or get the female(s) done first.


----------



## Lunarags (Jan 16, 2021)

Cat incest isnt as bad as it is in humans however it does carry significantly increased risk of congenital abnormalities. Breeders of pedigree cats are not allowed to carry out this sort of mating without clearance from their governing bodies first. The kittens might be fine but they also might not, theres just no way of knowing...


----------



## OliviaCats03 (10 mo ago)

OrientalSlave said:


> Of course they are inbred in a mother son mating. There is no way of knowing if it will affect them and if so, how badly. My advice is spay her asap.
> 
> Ps for anyone else looking that has male & female cats, either get them neutered at the same time or get the female(s) done first.


I know they're inbred in mother and son mating I wasn't asking if that was inbreeding I was asking if inbreeding was likely to cause issues with the kittens. The vet practices local to me won't perform abortions unless it's very early on or needed for the health of the cat so would it be safe to let her have the kittens and then spay her?


----------



## OliviaCats03 (10 mo ago)

Lunarags said:


> Cat incest isnt as bad as it is in humans however it does carry significantly increased risk of congenital abnormalities. Breeders of pedigree cats are not allowed to carry out this sort of mating without clearance from their governing bodies first. The kittens might be fine but they also might not, theres just no way of knowing...


Thank you, they are both white moggy cats I'm not sure if that would make a difference? It would be first generation not continued so I'm hoping it will be okay and I'll have her spayed as soon as I can after she's given birth


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Unfortunately there isn’t a way AFAIK of detecting an issue in kittens conceived of a consanguineous mating prior to being born. You therefore are running the risk of genetic issues within the litter. There may be no issues but there could be - but I don’t think there is a way of knowing in utero for a kitten. It’s certainly not like genetic screening in human pregnancies.

Hopefully she’s not pregnant but if she is, hopefully she is early enough that she can have an abortive spay. Good luck, little one. I really hope you aren’t pregnant.


----------



## OliviaCats03 (10 mo ago)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Unfortunately there isn't a way AFAIK of detecting an issue in kittens conceived of a consanguineous mating prior to being born. You therefore are running the risk of genetic issues within the litter. There may be no issues but there could be - but I don't think there is a way of knowing in utero for a kitten. It's certainly not like genetic screening in human pregnancies.
> 
> Hopefully she's not pregnant but if she is, hopefully she is early enough that she can have an abortive spay. Good luck, little one. I really hope you aren't pregnant.


Unfortunately she definitely is pregnant, her nipples have gotten very big and she's ballooned up and she's also being a lot more affectionate than usual. She's getting an ultrasound in a few days to confirm but just looking at her it's clear she is pregnant I'd say maybe 4 weeks along and my vet practice won't perform pregnant spays unless it's completely needed for the cat's health because they think that it's an unfair and cruel procedure to put a cat through when it isn't necessary.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

OliviaCats03 said:


> Thank you, they are both white moggy cats I'm not sure if that would make a difference? It would be first generation not continued so I'm hoping it will be okay and I'll have her spayed as soon as I can after she's given birth


All white to all white has a significantly increased risk of deaf white kittens.

Vets won't spay while she is feeding kittens so you MUST keep her in until she is spayed, otherwise she will get pregnant for at least the 3rd time.


----------



## OliviaCats03 (10 mo ago)

OrientalSlave said:


> All white to all white has a significantly increased risk of deaf white kittens.


Is deafness a bad thing? I've had a deaf cat before and she lived a very happy life but can it cause other issues if they are deaf?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

OliviaCats03 said:


> Is deafness a bad thing? I've had a deaf cat before and she lived a very happy life but can it cause other issues if they are deaf?


Of course it's undesirable - why on earth wouldn't it be? Aside from speech, think what you use your hearing for. Then try imagining life without it.


----------



## OliviaCats03 (10 mo ago)

OrientalSlave said:


> Of course it's undesirable - why on earth wouldn't it be? Aside from speech, think what you use your hearing for. Then try imagining life without it.





OrientalSlave said:


> All white to all white has a significantly increased risk of deaf white kittens.
> 
> Vets won't spay while she is feeding kittens so you MUST keep her in until she is spayed, otherwise she will get pregnant for at least the 3rd time.


unfortunately this will be her fourth pregnancy, I was given her and her son by a friend (we aren't friends now after I learned what he did) who previously had used her to have kittens so he could make easy money from them, I got her son neutered as soon as I got him but didn't spay her because she was so nervous around me at first I didn't know if that would make her more unhappy with me and she is now comfortable with me and loves her attention but she will be getting spayed as soon as she is able to be spayed there's no doubt about that.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

OliviaCats03 said:


> Unfortunately she definitely is pregnant, her nipples have gotten very big and she's ballooned up and she's also being a lot more affectionate than usual. She's getting an ultrasound in a few days to confirm but just looking at her it's clear she is pregnant I'd say maybe 4 weeks along and my vet practice won't perform pregnant spays unless it's completely needed for the cat's health because they think that it's an *unfair and cruel procedure* to put a cat through when it isn't necessary.


Really? I have yet to hear a vet use those terms. There is a risk to the kittens so maybe look for another vet who will perform a spay .... unless you want these kittens


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

OliviaCats03 said:


> Unfortunately she definitely is pregnant, her nipples have gotten very big and she's ballooned up and she's also being a lot more affectionate than usual. She's getting an ultrasound in a few days to confirm but just looking at her it's clear she is pregnant I'd say maybe 4 weeks along and my vet practice won't perform pregnant spays unless it's completely needed for the cat's health because they think that it's an unfair and cruel procedure to put a cat through when it isn't necessary.


Is it definite that her son is the father? By which I mean, might she have gone out and found herself a boyfriend (which I imagine is how she got pregnant the first time)?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I cannot see how spaying in fairly early pregnancy is worse than a normal spay. At some point she will have to be spayed anyway and the sooner the better. At least she will not have had to go through pregnancy, labour and rearing the kittens if she is done now. I would try to find another vet who will agree to the procedure. i thought most vets were fine with spaying until five weeks pregnant and would do it later if necessary.

Having said that, I once had a Siamese incest litter because one of my boys matured much earlier than I expected. There were five kittens and all survived without major health problems. One lived to be seventeen but one died at six with heart problems which I think would be more likely to occur from an inbred mating. There was no GCCF rule against it in those days but now they must be registered on the Non-active register unless special dispensation is granted.


----------



## OliviaCats03 (10 mo ago)

Calvine said:


> Is it definite that her son is the father? By which I mean, might she have gone out and found herself a boyfriend (which I imagine is how she got pregnant the first time)?


It is definitely her son because I've had her as an indoor cat the whole time she's been in my care and I got her and her son at the end of January and he's the only male I had


----------



## OliviaCats03 (10 mo ago)

QOTN said:


> I cannot see how spaying in fairly early pregnancy is worse than a normal spay. At some point she will have to be spayed anyway and the sooner the better. At least she will not have had to go through pregnancy, labour and rearing the kittens if she is done now. I would try to find another vet who will agree to the procedure. i thought most vets were fine with spaying until five weeks pregnant and would do it later if necessary.
> 
> Having said that, I once had a Siamese incest litter because one of my boys matured much earlier than I expected. There were five kittens and all survived without major health problems. One lived to be seventeen but one died at six with heart problems which I think would be more likely to occur from an inbred mating. There was no GCCF rule against it in those days but now they must be registered on the Non-active register unless special dispensation is granted.


I thought most vets would perform a pregnant spay too but the vets local to me are very against it, it's a private veterinary practice so maybe it's just their personal preference but they said they wouldn't want to do it unless they thought she'd be at risk.


----------



## OliviaCats03 (10 mo ago)

Cleo38 said:


> Really? I have yet to hear a vet use those terms. There is a risk to the kittens so maybe look for another vet who will perform a spay .... unless you want these kittens


My local vet is very against it, which I wouldn't have expected because they also make it clear they don't support people bringing more kittens into the world but I did call them to enquire about a pregnant spay and they said they wouldn't do it because she's at a point where she likely knows she's pregnant and that spaying her now would be too stressful for her and has risks of causing anxiety because she won't be able to find her kittens, I'd never heard this before I'm not sure if it is just my vets that think like that?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

What a weird reason for a vet to give. Were you perhaps talking to the receptionist who had their own personal view? There is always a risk to a girl from those occurrences even if they go through with a pregnancy and cats are very resilient creatures. After all, a drive to reproduce is one of the main survival instincts.


----------



## OliviaCats03 (10 mo ago)

QOTN said:


> What a weird reason for a vet to give. Were you perhaps talking to the receptionist who had their own personal view? There is always a risk to a girl from those occurrences even if they go through with a pregnancy and cats are very resilient creatures. After all, a drive to reproduce is one of the main survival instincts.


I did talk to a receptionist and not the vet directly actually so I hadn't though about that, do you think I'm better off asking for an appointment with the vet so they can decide whether termination is best in this situation?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

OliviaCats03 said:


> It is definitely her son because I've had her as an indoor cat the whole time she's been in my care and I got her and her son at the end of January and he's the only male I had


OK.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

QOTN said:


> I cannot see how spaying in fairly early pregnancy is worse than a normal spay. At some point she will have to be spayed anyway and the sooner the better. At least she will not have had to go through pregnancy, labour and rearing the kittens if she is done now. I would try to find another vet who will agree to the procedure. i thought most vets were fine with spaying until five weeks pregnant and would do it later if necessary.
> 
> Having said that, I once had a Siamese incest litter because one of my boys matured much earlier than I expected. There were five kittens and all survived without major health problems. One lived to be seventeen but one died at six with heart problems which I think would be more likely to occur from an inbred mating. There was no GCCF rule against it in those days but now they must be registered on the Non-active register unless special dispensation is granted.


I trapped a feral cat a few years ago & the CPL paid for spay at my local vets who were happy to perform this despite the cat being in the early stages of pregnanancy. It made much more sense than waiting for her to give birth then to try & catch the kittens ... as I had to do with another feral at a later date & still have the scars!


----------



## AlleyCatRescuer (Apr 13, 2021)

OliviaCats03 said:


> I did talk to a receptionist and not the vet directly actually so I hadn't though about that, do you think I'm better off asking for an appointment with the vet so they can decide whether termination is best in this situation?


Personally I think it best to talk directly to the vets. Do you know how long ago her last litter was as that might also effect things. 
In a shelter environment I've seen cats get distressed when late term neutered as they can hear other kittens and hormones make them expect their own but it's not a definite as most cats were fine and I've only seen it in some cases where mum was 7-8 weeks pregnant (this was in Denmark, where they have very different rules on spay neutering based on just how bad the cat populations is there).
Still no garantee your vet feels different so if mum is going to have her kittens I highly recommend watching Kitten Lady's videos on YouTube as she has very good ones on caring for kittens, what to look out for and how to socilize them so they grow into happy well ajusted pets and fingers crossed they are healthy. Good luck.


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

If her nipples are huge and she's now ballooned in size then I would think she's allot further along than 4 weeks and could be nearer her time than you think. You say you got her the end of January so if she is further along then there is a chance her son might not be the father to the kittens.


----------



## Nealh (12 mo ago)

Do the the maths regarding the pregnancy and try and count back once a more definite timeline has been established, a full term is approx 65 days.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

David C said:


> If her nipples are huge and she's now ballooned in size then I would think she's allot further along than 4 weeks and could be nearer her time than you think. You say you got her the end of January so if she is further along then there is a chance her son might not be the father to the kittens.


I wondered if she was pregnant when you got her. That would be 6+ weeks. But I bet her son is the father


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

OrientalSlave said:


> I wondered if she was pregnant when you got her. That would be 6+ weeks. But I bet her son is the father


How old is the son, I can't see if the op has said anywhere. Just hypothetical if she got pregnant around 20th January she'll be 7 weeks now about right for her balloning in size. The previous owner was probably letting her out as well so could be a right mixed bag of kittens in there.


----------



## OliviaCats03 (10 mo ago)

AlleyCatRescuer said:


> Personally I think it best to talk directly to the vets. Do you know how long ago her last litter was as that might also effect things.
> In a shelter environment I've seen cats get distressed when late term neutered as they can hear other kittens and hormones make them expect their own but it's not a definite as most cats were fine and I've only seen it in some cases where mum was 7-8 weeks pregnant (this was in Denmark, where they have very different rules on spay neutering based on just how bad the cat populations is there).
> Still no garantee your vet feels different so if mum is going to have her kittens I highly recommend watching Kitten Lady's videos on YouTube as she has very good ones on caring for kittens, what to look out for and how to socilize them so they grow into happy well ajusted pets and fingers crossed they are healthy. Good luck.


Thank you very much for the help, to my knowledge her last litter was in July of 2021. I will speak directly to my vet to ask if he'd be willing to perform a pregnant spay on her and if not I'll do my best to care for her and the kittens and as soon as she is able to be spayed I'll have her spayed.


----------



## OliviaCats03 (10 mo ago)

David C said:


> How old is the son, I can't see if the op has said anywhere. Just hypothetical if she got pregnant around 20th January she'll be 7 weeks now about right for her balloning in size. The previous owner was probably letting her out as well so could be a right mixed bag of kittens in there.


The son was born in July I think, I got her at the end of January with her son who I had neutered around that time and her last heat cycle that I can remember was maybe about 4 or 5 weeks ago so I don't think she got pregnant while in my friends care but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## OliviaCats03 (10 mo ago)

David C said:


> If her nipples are huge and she's now ballooned in size then I would think she's allot further along than 4 weeks and could be nearer her time than you think. You say you got her the end of January so if she is further along then there is a chance her son might not be the father to the kittens.


This is the best photo I can get of her at the moment, she's definitely noticeably pregnant now, I've never had a pregnant cat before so I don't know if it happened before or after I got her but her son has been neutered now for more than 6 weeks I can't remember the exact date I had him done. She's a completely white cat and her son is completely white too with blue eyes I'm not sure if that would make a difference in the pregnancy or kittens? Neither of them are deaf


----------



## OliviaCats03 (10 mo ago)

David C said:


> If her nipples are huge and she's now ballooned in size then I would think she's allot further along than 4 weeks and could be nearer her time than you think. You say you got her the end of January so if she is further along then there is a chance her son might not be the father to the kittens.


I've checked back at old videos of her and she started to be much more affectionate to me around the 16th of February so could her behaviour have changed due to pregnancy?


----------



## OliviaCats03 (10 mo ago)

OliviaCats03 said:


> first of all please do not be nasty or rude in your replies, I'm trying to do what's best and I'm just asking for advice. I have a mother and son cat, the son got neutered about 9 weeks and the mother is not neutered. The vet warned me that he could stay fertile for 6 weeks but that it was unlikely so I had him around my cat as normal however it's now 9 weeks later and his mother is showing a lot of signs of being pregnant, I've booked an ultrasound to confirm but I am fairly sure she's pregnant. I was just wondering if this poses a risk to her kittens that they will have been inbred or if it won't make a difference? If it could cause the kittens to have illnesses or issues then I would have them aborted but if not I'd prefer to continue her pregnancy instead, I'm not asking for opinions on overpopulation or more kittens not needing to be born I'm asking about incest so please don't comment on anything else.


Here are photos of the mother and son, son is blue eyes, where you can see she's quite round on her side she's a healthy cat and has had her vaccinations and gets regular worm and flea treatment


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

OliviaCats03 said:


> The vet warned me that he could stay fertile for 6 weeks but that it was unlikely


you definitely need a new vet, males are fertile for up to 10 weeks and there's nothing unlikely about it.


----------



## OliviaCats03 (10 mo ago)

spotty cats said:


> you definitely need a new vet, males are fertile for up to 10 weeks and there's nothing unlikely about it.


Wow I wish I had known that, I picked him up after being neutered and the vet nurse warned he could be fertile for up to 6 weeks but that they never usually are they just have to warn you as precaution.


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeah she does look pregnant. I'd get her scanned and go from there but you'll definitely need to make sure she can't get out after the kittens are born and before she os spayed. You can get her spayed around 9 weeks after the kittens are born and then re home the kittens at 13 weeks after being vaccinated and if your vet will do it ask him to neuter them all as well before leaving.


----------



## OliviaCats03 (10 mo ago)

David C said:


> Yeah she does look pregnant. I'd get her scanned and go from there but you'll definitely need to make sure she can't get out after the kittens are born and before she os spayed. You can get her spayed around 9 weeks after the kittens are born and then re home the kittens at 13 weeks after being vaccinated and if your vet will do it ask him to neuter them all as well before leaving.


My vet won't neuter cats until they're at least 5 months old so I wouldn't be able to have the kittens neutered but I will have her spayed and she can't get outside at all. I thought kittens left their mother at 8 weeks old?


----------



## Nealh (12 mo ago)

8 weeks is the cheap kop out option for BYB's, they ( the cat's owner) don't incur vet cost's like decent worming, first vacc's and vet fees.


----------



## OliviaCats03 (10 mo ago)

Nealh said:


> 8 weeks is the cheap kop out option for BYB's, they ( the cat's owner) don't incur vet cost's like decent worming, first vacc's and vet fees.


ah okay I wasn't aware of that thank you! I'd want to make sure they were healthy and definitely ready for new homes


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

OliviaCats03 said:


> My vet won't neuter cats until they're at least 5 months old so I wouldn't be able to have the kittens neutered but I will have her spayed and she can't get outside at all. I thought kittens left their mother at 8 weeks old?


No, kittens are often still taking some feeds from mum at 8 weeks. Kittens shouldn't leave until fully vaccinated at 13 weeks. Kittens Learn allot from mum in this time.


----------



## lenanowa (Apr 15, 2019)

+1 to that - those few extra weeks are sooo important for kittens and their socialisation, they still learn a lot from mum and siblings during that time - how to play properly, not to bite too hard, and generally how to be a good cat. The majority of people who seek advice due to behavioural problems with kittens, got them when they were too young. 

Rescues rehome at 8 weeks old mostly because they just don’t have enough space to keep them longer.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

lenanowa said:


> +1 to that - those few extra weeks are sooo important for kittens and their socialisation, they still learn a lot from mum and siblings during that time - how to play properly, not to bite too hard, and generally how to be a good cat. The majority of people who seek advice due to behavioural problems with kittens, got them when they were too young.
> 
> *Rescues rehome at 8 weeks old mostly because they just don't have enough space to keep them longer*.


Well, more likely because kittens get expensive once they start eating and using the litter box. Often what are sold as 8 weeks are in fact 6 weeks, as we have seen in this forum time after time.

EDIT- I just realized you were talking about rescues, not BYB. I agree if rescues rehome too early it's out of necessity.

I read this thread earlier and then later as I was taking a nap I found as I woke up I was thinking about it and what I was thinking was this:

Given the cat's history and the fact this is her fourth litter, it's quite possible that her son was also the result of inbreeding. As in this poor little mother was bred to another one of her kittens to produce him. I wonder how much more risk this makes these kittens?

@OliviaCats03 I would find a vet to spay her immediately. Please, don't put her through it! You need a new vet anyway, your vet has very strange ideas.


----------



## OliviaCats03 (10 mo ago)

lorilu said:


> Well, more likely because kittens get expensive once they start eating and using the litter box. Often what are sold as 8 weeks are in fact 6 weeks, as we have seen in this forum time after time.
> 
> EDIT- I just realized you were talking about rescues, not BYB. I agree if rescues rehome too early it's out of necessity.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advice, I don't know much about her history as far as I'm aware her previous owner had 3 or 4 female cats and one male cat that was used for all of the females, she was only rehomed with her son because someone who had received a kitten from one of the litters threatened to report the owner for being a backyard breeder so I offered to take the two of them and the other 3 cats were rehomed separately. Mother cat is only 2 years old I believe as well so she has been through an awful lot I just thought abortion was cruel because that's what I had been told but if it wouldn't actually negatively affect her apart from the usual risks of spaying then I'd definitely do it.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

lorilu said:


> <snip>
> You need a new vet anyway, your vet has very strange ideas.


The OP is not in your bit of the USA. Vets in different countries, and different parts of most countries, differ. They may well find your ideas 'strange'. it works both ways.


----------



## Nealh (12 mo ago)

Yep, I discussed the spaying of my girl at the last visit and they frankly said 6 months. As mentioned practices vary from country to country.


----------



## OliviaCats03 (10 mo ago)

Nealh said:


> Yep, I discussed the spaying of my girl at the last visit and they frankly said 6 months. As mentioned practices vary from country to country.


Glad it's not just me, I'm in the UK and the youngest I've heard for neutering to be done is 4 months and that's only for rescues who need to get the animals out so they can help more animals but I've never been able to have one of my cats neutered until they were 6 months old


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

I would definitely try a few other vets, because it's very odd that someone who is supposed to be a professional has said this to you (or their receptionist). Poor mum is only two and this is her third pregnancy? At least if you take her elsewhere, you can try and work out a date of the mating or approximate how far on she is, they might need to do a scan and get her sorted asap. A sensible, pragmatic vet will see the logic. Long-term gain for short-term pain.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Jackie C said:


> I would definitely try a few other vets, because it's very odd that someone who is supposed to be a professional has said this to you (or their receptionist). Poor mum is only two and this is her third pregnancy? At least if you take her elsewhere, you can try and work out a date of the mating or approximate how far on she is, they might need to do a scan and get her sorted asap. A sensible, pragmatic vet will see the logic. Long-term gain for short-term pain.


Fourth.


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

I think you will find the majority of vets won't spay a pregnant cat after she's gone past about the 5 week mark unless the mother is sick.


----------



## AlleyCatRescuer (Apr 13, 2021)

Even in the UK shelter world its hard to find a vet who will neuter a pregnant cat unless they are very early on. 
However I would say its worth phoning round about getting the kittens neutered as it's actually a weight thing not and age thing. Once they are over 2 pounds, which most are by 8 weeks old, they can safely be neutered. The 4 month thing seems to be more a tradition then anything backed in medical research. That's how Cats Protection in the UK have kittens leave at 8 weeks old neutered, first vaccinated and chipped.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

AlleyCatRescuer said:


> Even in the UK shelter world its hard to find a vet who will neuter a pregnant cat unless they are very early on.
> However I would say its worth phoning round about getting the kittens neutered as it's actually a weight thing not and age thing. Once they are over 2 pounds, which most are by 8 weeks old, they can safely be neutered. The 4 month thing seems to be more a tradition then anything backed in medical research. That's how Cats Protection in the UK have kittens leave at 8 weeks old neutered, first vaccinated and chipped.


Yes, this was the case with the feral kittens I took to be neutered. I can't remember the minimum weight now but it was important they were neutered early so they couldn't breed. I worked with the CPL & my vets in getting them done as the CPL were paying for it


----------



## OliviaCats03 (10 mo ago)

Jackie C said:


> I would definitely try a few other vets, because it's very odd that someone who is supposed to be a professional has said this to you (or their receptionist). Poor mum is only two and this is her third pregnancy? At least if you take her elsewhere, you can try and work out a date of the mating or approximate how far on she is, they might need to do a scan and get her sorted asap. A sensible, pragmatic vet will see the logic. Long-term gain for short-term pain.


It is so sad for her, she'll be 3 in July/August and this is her 4th pregnancy, I will get opinions from other vets and I've arranged an ultrasound for her next week to see where she's at


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I would personally, especially in circumstances such as these, advise spaying in early pregnancy, up to 4/5 weeks gestation.

It is a fact though that most vets are not comfortable doing so. My own vet works without charge for a large animal charity and will undertake paediatric spay/neuter and pregnant spays for the charity. He won't however do the same in his private practice.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

gskinner123 said:


> I would personally, especially in circumstances such as these, advise spaying in early pregnancy, up to 4/5 weeks gestation.
> 
> It is a fact though that most vets are not comfortable doing so. My own vet works without charge for a large animal charity and will undertake paediatric spay/neuter and pregnant spays for the charity. He won't however do the same in his private practice.


Yes, I wondering about whether it would be worth asking a charity for advice.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

One reason many (most?) vets won't want to spay after 4/5 weeks gestation is a point comes at which it's safer for the female to have kittens than have major surgery, which is what is is when a sizeable pregnant uterus is involved.


----------



## Nealh (12 mo ago)

Just picking up on the spaying subject again, today Tigger visited the vets this morning for a 2nd worming pill and a final third optional vaccination. We saw the lady vet who is usually there so I got chatting to her whilst she checked Tigger over and she was happy to talk about spaying, whereas the schoolboy vet we saw last time would have none of it. 
So in two weeks she will have a prelim health check and then is booked in for the following Tuesday to be spayed at 5 months. She was happy with my concerns of not waiting too long in case she comes in too season sooner and spraying/scent marking around the home, I also mentioned I had a 12 yo neutered boy and didn't want him being upset or confused by her being in season also as others have said and as the vet said she is a good weight at 2kg and sees no reason not to proceed. 
It depends on the vet and their experience, some are hard set to dates and others more open minded. I set out my concerns and reasons to which she had no objections, one has to be a bit more proactive in standing their ground.

Owners have spoken of talking to the reception staff but it is not they who is the vet so in the most part receptionists need to be ignored for their advice.


----------

